# Lighter Side of Life going forward



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Firstly, apologies to those of you in the lighter side of life subscription, It has been a while since I last posted on what is going on with the LSOL this is because I have been putting thought into whether I wanted to keep doing the organisation for this little club. I have decided that I just don't have the time to dedicate to organising this on a monthly basis, so I am therefore stepping down from the LSOL

So in order to take it forward, we need someone to step up and take the controls, this involves sourcing appropriate roaster for the beans, explaining the ethos of the group and negotiating a keen price to keep within the subscription parameters. If you think this is for you you then pop your name on this thread and I will organise for a handover.

We still have funds in the kitty from the last quarter, which I propose to sort out a 500g lot to clear the subscription. I have thoroughly enjoyed organising both this and the DSOL and hope someone can keep up the good work.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I could be up for this but have limited knowledge of the LSOL group.

Would be keen to know how onerous it might become also!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed my time as part of the LSOL (and DSOL back in the day!) group and really appreciate all of the time and effort that you guys must put in to make it happen.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Firstly, thanks to Dave for all his work on this. I have only participated in one round but found it a fun experience.

Secondly, happy to give it a go on sourcing some lighter roasts from various suppliers, assuming a) no more suitable person is identified (probably not hard) and b) Dave can offer some handover advice on how to get started.

Nice chance to give something back to the forum







(1000 posts in - maybe finally something useful!)

Hat - ring - in


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Will defer to Nick!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Firstly, thanks to Dave for all his work on this. I have only participated in one round but found it a fun experience.
> 
> Secondly, happy to give it a go on sourcing some lighter roasts from various suppliers, assuming a) no more suitable person is identified (probably not hard) and b) Dave can offer some handover advice on how to get started.
> 
> ...


Nice one Nick

I am certainly happy to give you a handover to take this forward, the finance side of things is covered by Martin (mrboots) all you need is the negotiating savvy!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If I can help with negotiations (although I'm sure you won't need help!) please let me know.

Respectful but persuasive discussion is my day job!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your work in setting up LSOL Dave. I appreciate that this is an additional time overhead and recognise the efforts that have gone into setting up and delivering some great beans.

Big thanks to Nick for taking up the challenge.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Nice one Nick
> 
> I am certainly happy to give you a handover to take this forward, the finance side of things is covered by Martin (mrboots) all you need is the negotiating savvy!


Sounds good.

Give me a buzz and we can talk it through - or catch up for a coffee at Rave


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Dave, from me too, although I have only benefitted from a guest slot. I simply think that this kind of Forum service is a brilliant community example - and the speed and willingness with which members are prepared to pitch in. I would be up for it if there is a re-subscription process.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks from me too, I've had a guest slot last time and really enjoyed it.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Dave, thanks for all your hard work


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I really enjoyed the first 3 month slot and came back for some guest slots. You sourced both my and my wife's favourite coffees of last year (obviously two separate ones, we never agree).

Appreciate it's a lot of work so thanks and I look forward to trying it out again with the new management!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Never managed to ge in on an lsol... Have been waiting for something to pop up! Despite this massive thanks to you Dave, reading peoples discussion about the beans you sourced month after month inspired me to hit roasters, try new coffee and open up to new ideas.

Big boots to fill me debug - fingers crossed I can get a slot for the next run!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

First a big thanks to Dave for getting this off the ground. I've loved being a participant. Secondly - big thanks to Nick for stepping up. I'm sure you'll do a cracking job


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have appreciated a guest slot every now and then so very thankful for the chance to try what for me were different beans from my usual DSOL, the LSOL guest slots being what really kickstarted me into brewed.

Thanks Dave for your choices and time spent on LSOL, really enjoyed it.

Thanks also to Nick and look forward to trying to get a LSOL regular slot when the inevitable rush to join happens , if you need any help with anything let me know.

John


----------



## Awoogah (Nov 10, 2013)

Really glad to hear this is continuing, its been really great so far. Thanks for all the work thats been put in so far and huge thanks to Nick for taking us forward.


----------

